# Millers Falls chisels



## maxhall (May 16, 2012)

Hey everyone I found a set of vintage millers falls and stanley chisels on Ebay for $30. Do these seem like a good deal? I understand it will take quite a bit of work to get them in working order.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-Miller-Falls-Stanley-Chisels-Woodworking-/231412956234?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e1497c4a


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like a fair deal. They aren't in terrible shape so won't need huge amounts of work. I like old Millers Falls tools. The seem to be high quality steel. I have a set of lathe tools from Millers Falls that I really like.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

The 'current' price is $30 + $15 in shipping. Personally, I'd pass. Probably not bad chisels, but I doubt they're anything special either. And they'll need a lot of work to restore them.

I think an 8 pc set of Narex Chisels can be had for about $75 (out the door) on Amazon. 
The 5 pc set from Craftsman gets good reviews and is currently $31 (on sale).

You'll be able to use either of these sets the same day you receive them after minimal prep. Of course if you 'want' to restore a set of chisels…..then the MF might be a good buy. But don't bid them up. IMO, they're barely worth the current price (with shipping).


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't really see that they need anything more than a good sharpening. Of course, IF one wants the "Bright & Shiny" brand new stuff, expect to pay for the shine.

A decent brass wire wire can restore the shine, if wanted. I would concentrate for on the edges, though.

Since they have a metal cap on the handle, these were meant to be whacked with a mallet/hammer.

I would check the backs, but even those don't take all that long to do.

Not sure what the rush would be to have something ready to use out of a box, after all, one had to wait on the delivery guy to bring that box to the door…...

Been looking at the new Bailey chisels, then come home a look at my vintage ones…..$80 counting sales tax, vs the sets i have in hand…..

These Millers Falls chisels will sharpen up just fine with a few stones, don't need the 25k super fine stuff. May not work on those kind of stones, anyway. They were made for the common 2-grit Oil Stone, and a leather strop.


----------

